# Looking for info on WorldMark Wine Country Sonoma County



## Space Coast Laurie (Jan 29, 2015)

Just got confirmed into this resort for a September week.  We LOVE the location... near Russian River Brewing, Sonoma and Napa!

Does any know if this resort allows specific unit requests?  If so, any tips on buildings/units to request or stay away from?  

Anything else, good or bad, to know about this resort?


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 29, 2015)

I believe they go by timestamp and the rooms are already preassigned.  You can certainly ask at check in but from my experience it won't change anything.  If you get a 2BR, it is always on the top floor, which is great.  I have not had a bad room at Windsor.


----------



## ChrisandBeth (Jan 29, 2015)

sptung said:


> I believe they go by timestamp and the rooms are already preassigned.  You can certainly ask at check in but from my experience it won't change anything.  If you get a 2BR, it is always on the top floor, which is great.  I have not had a bad room at Windsor.



By time stamp this poster is referring to the date the reservation was made, NOT the time you arrive at the resort. You seldom have a choice in room assignment. The resort is laid out in a circular fashion around the pools and common area. I too don't believe there are any bad rooms and the resort is modern. If this is your first WorldMark experience know that check in is a two step process. At the front desk you get your room assignment and check in package and are then directed to the "concierge" or "resort host" to get your parking pass. Be aware this second desk is manned by sales department staff. If you want to go to a presentation hold out for at least $100 Amex card. But I suggest you skip it. Sadly, while the front desk and resort staff at Worldmark are among the best in the business, the sales staff are among the worst.

Chris


----------



## Space Coast Laurie (Jan 29, 2015)

*Thanks!*

Excellent!  Thank you for the information.  Hearing "not a bad room" and that "2-bedroom units are all on the top floor" are both good news.

The check-in process you mentioned sounds very much like the check-in we had at the Welk Resort out in Escondido a few months ago.  I have far too many adventures lined up for this trip to waste a couple of hours at a timeshare presentation for $100, so that's not going to happen.


----------



## ChrisandBeth (Jan 29, 2015)

More info on the Worldmark site here:

https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/resorts/wz/

And on the WMowners forum here:

http://www.wmowners.com/worldmark/resorts/info/WNDSR

 (ignore the .67 rating, it's a glitch in the program)

And here:

http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=40800&hilit=Windsor

While in the WMowners.com forum, do a search for Windsor for lots more info

Cheers

Chris


----------



## chrono88 (Jan 30, 2015)

I also have not had a bad room here. As far as I know, they don't accept unit requests and the rooms are assigned based on a computer algorithm, not by resort staff.


----------



## Space Coast Laurie (Jan 30, 2015)

Thanks for the links!


----------

